# Clutch Kit



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if any company makes a good clutch kit for the non ebs 500's i want to install a clutch kit and need some company names .. Someone please help . :thinking:


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Have you checked EPI ?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

yep they dont make them for non ebs . I was gonna go with epi but hard to go with them when they dont sell a product


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

hmmm idk then...sorry man


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

"QSC".....Quad shop Customs...call Adam, He will hook you up. Just tell him Mark from Randy Miller Racing said for you to call him. he should have what you need.

http://www.quadshopcustoms.com/


----------

